# (être) supposé / censé + infinitif



## Starcreator

Mes profs dr français m'avaient toujours dit qu'il y avait beaucoup de faux amis qu'il vaudrait mieux éviter. Parmi eux, il y avait […] le participe passé _supposé _(utilisé par des anglophones pour vouloir dire _censé_) […].

Mais récemment, j'entends des expressions comme:
[…] On est supposé de rester (plutôt que censé rester). […]

Alors je me demandais si c'étaient des anglicismes, ou si ces expressions sont devenues du bon français. Normalement, je dirais qu'elles sont bien sür de l'anglais et que je devrais donc choisir les expressions d'origine française, mais je sais aussi que certains mots comme e-mail, week-end, checker et parking, qui aurait pu être considérés comme des anglicismes, sont maintenant plutôt communs et acceptables.

Devrais-je jamais utiliser ces expressions? Sont-elles, à votre avis, des anglicismes qu'un français comprendrait?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour Starcreator,

[…]

_"On est supposé de rester (plutôt que censé rester)."_
Je pense qu'avant l'infinitif il ne faut pas la préposition "de".
Je l'entends parfois, mais à mon avis c'est plus correct de dire _"on est supposé rester."_ (J'espère qu'on me contredira, si j'ai dit une bêtise)

Je ne crois pas que *supposé* dans le sens de* censé* soit un anglicisme.

[…]


----------



## Starcreator

[…]

Pendant qu'on y est, quelle expression choisiriez-vous entre "on est censé manger", par exemple, et "on est supposé manger"?


----------



## mickaël

Moi, je ne fais pas la distinction. Mais peut-être que j'utiliserais plus censé par flemmardise, parce qu'il est plus court. 

Garde un oeil sur ce fil, tout le monde ne sera pas forcément d'accord avec ce que je viens de dire.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... il me semble que _supposé_ est en effet un anglicisme assez récent (le sens de _censé_ ne figure en tout cas pas dans mon dictionnaire Robert de 2000). On l'entend parfois dans la vie courante, mais beaucoup dans les séries américaines traduites en français, quelle surprise ! 

En français écrit, on privilègera _censé_, dans tous les cas.

[…]


----------



## geve

[…]

Personnellement, je n'utilise pas "supposé" dans le sens de "censé", mais d'après les résultats google cet usage semble en effet exister !

[…]


----------



## mickaël

Salut Agnès !



			
				Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Mmm... il me semble que _supposé_ est en effet un anglicisme assez récent (le sens de _censé_ ne figure en tout cas pas dans mon dictionnaire Robert de 2000). On l'entend parfois dans la vie courante, mais beaucoup dans les séries américaines traduites en français, quelle surprise !
> 
> En français écrit, on privilègera _censé_, dans tous les cas.



Je ne sais pas plus si c'est un anglicisme ou non, mais je l'ai trouvé dans l'encyclopédie Larousse, à *"supposer"* --> être supposé.

Sinon, je l'ai vu employé pour définir *censé* dans tous les dictionnaires que j'ai consulté, qu'ils soient vieux ou non. (Même l'Académie française l'utilise ! cf censé. ...insensé, non ?  )



> (1)*CENSÉ, -ÉE *adj. XVIe siècle. Participe passé de l'ancien verbe _censer, _emprunté du latin _censere, _« estimer, juger bon, considérer comme ».
> Qui est supposé, présumé, réputé faire, avoir fait, devoir faire quelque chose. _Je suis censé partir demain. Que suis-je censé faire ? Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi._




PS : D'accord avec ta dernière remarque : _"En français écrit, on privilègera censé, dans tous les cas."_


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ai en effet consulté l'article _supposé_ (adjectif) du Robert, qui ne donne pas ce sens. Il ne donne pas non plus ce sens à l'article _supposer_.
Quant à l'utilisation de _supposé_ pour _censé_ dans le TLFi, il faut la comprendre comme synonyme de _présumé_, puisque _supposé_ y est suivi de _réputé_. Ce qui est différent.

En revanche, l'anglicisme consistant à utiliser _supposé_ comme _censé_ (dans le sens de _qui aurait dû faire mais ne fait pas_, suivi d'un infinitif) n'y figure pas. Lisez bien les exemples, la nuance y est clairement établie. 


Par exemple :

- _Et que suis-je supposé faire, maintenant ?_ est correct. Cela signifie : et qu'attend-on de moi ?

- _J'étais supposé être à l'école, mais je suis allé regarder un match de foot_ : ça, c'est l'anglicisme. On parle ici d'obligation, pas de supputations. C'est ce qui fait la différence, j'en ai l'impression. La nuance est très légère, mais elle existe.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,



> Posté par *Agnès E.*
> _Mmm... il me semble que supposé est en effet un anglicisme assez récent _


 
Je confirme: plus de vingt ans hors de France et je tombe des nues en lisant cette discussion. Je ne connaissais pas "supposé" avec le sens de "censé".

Au revoir


----------



## viera

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec l'interprétation de Carnesecchi.

Bravo à Agnès pour l'explication de la nuance entre la signification française normale de "supposé" et l'anglicisme.


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Pourriez-vous confirmer que cette expression a la même signification que _être censé + Inf_ ? Si oui, c'est du français courant ? Merci

_Il *est* *supposé*, lui, l'auteur, *jouir* d'une solide fortune personnelle, ou d'une rente d'un très grand Parti._
*De " Entretiens avec le Professeur Y " par Céline*

GonzalO


----------



## lizd64

Bonjour,

Pour moi "être censé+ infinitif" est synonyme de "être supposé+infinitif". Mais attends d'autres réponses, il y a peut-être une légère différence qui m'échappe...


----------



## gvergara

Merci. Tandis que j'attends d'autres avis, tu pourrais me dire quelle structure est plus utilisée, _ê. supposé + Inf_ ou _ê. censé + Inf _?

GonzalO


----------



## lizd64

Je pense qu'on utilise les deux indifféremment et aussi souvent... 
Il est peut-être préférable d'utiliser "censer" car l'autre construction est un anglicisme (http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/capsules/2717.htm), mais, à moins d'être puriste, personne ne fait de différence entre les deux.


----------



## geostan

gvergara said:


> Merci. Tandis que j'attends d'autres avis, tu pourrais me dire quelle structure est plus utilisée, _ê. supposé + Inf_ ou _ê. censé + Inf _?
> 
> GonzalO



Au Canada, on entend souvent "être supposé de faire quelque chose," forme  qui est certainement un anglicisme. Je dis toujours "être censé." Que la forme être supposé + infinitif se dise couramment ou non en France, je suis convaincu qu'elle est calqué sur l'anglais.

Cheers!


----------



## benouze75

Bonjour, 

Je pense plutôt qu'en français, nous utilisons plus couramment "être censé faire quelque chose".
"être supposé faire quelque chose" est employé pour un language plus riche.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Nous aussi en Suisse Romande, on utilise plutôt "censé" que "supposé".


----------



## LV4-26

Céline aurait employé un anglicisme ? 
Bah, après tout, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour

J'ai toujours pensé que l'emploi de "supposé" au sens de "censé" était un calque de l'anglais "to be supposed"
Par exemple : 
- "Il était supposé venir aujourd'hui"
- "Elle est supposée prendre des médicaments, mais les effets secondaires sont tels (...)"

Mais je rencontre tellement souvent cette construction que je me dis que je faisais erreur et que "censé" et "supposé" sont synonymes (dans ces constructions bien sûr).


----------



## OLN

Bonjour .

[…]
On est sévère dans cet article canadien :


> *Anglicisme à éviter*
> Rappelons que la forme fautive *_être supposé de_ est un calque de l’anglais « _to be supposed to_ » et qu’elle doit être remplacée par l’expression _être censé_.
> Sensé, censé – Centre de communication écrite


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est bien un anglicisme, bien installé aujourd'hui. Ces deux phrases seraient nettement plus orthodoxes avec "censé".


----------

